# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Mise à jour] Le 14 décembre l'event qui sent le sapin aka il neige du lag

## Evene

Il est temps d'ouvrir le thread qui sent la résine et la bonne grosse boule de Noël. Faîtes sonner les carillons et tout le bordel. Polissez vos boules (de neige cette fois). A priori ils ne se sont pas foutu de notre gueule, et on devrait avoir pas mal de choses à faire, peut être même plus qu'à Halloween. 

Pour le 14 décembre au programme, hors la mise de l'Arche du Lion aux couleurs de Noël, il semble que 3 activités seront disponibles (à priori accès depuis la forge mystique). 

L’événement commence le 14 décembre (pas d'heure précisée), heure de Paris.
Edit : en fait pas d'heure de départ, ça n'a pas été précisé.

Pas besoin d'être là à l'heure H, chaque évènement sera disponible jusqu'à ce que commence le suivant, puis après le 20 décembre toutes les activités seront disponibles jusqu'à la fin de l'event le 3 janvier.

*La bande annonce :*




*Les activités du 14 décembre*

*- Un nouveau jumping puzzle* _(il va encore falloir que je passe mon compte à un canard pour le finir mais chut faut pas le dire)_.




> *Pays des merveilles de l’hiver*
> 
> Mettez votre talent à l’épreuve dans cette toute nouvelle épreuve acrobatique ! Parlez au jeune fêtard près de la boule à neige dans l’Arche du Lion pour tester votre chance et votre équilibre.


*- jeu JcJ à base de boule de Noël dans ta face*




> *Chaos des neiges*
> 
> Si vous avez l’esprit de Noël et que vous visez juste, visitez le guide fêtard de la Garde du Lion près de la boule à neige de l’Arche du Lion et essayez donc ce nouveau jeu en JcJ !


- Activité musicale qu'on sait pas trop ce que c'est mais ça à l'air rigolo




> *Orchestre des sonneurs*
> 
> Faites retentir la joie des fêtes de fin d’année avec cette nouvelle activité musicale à l’intérieur de la boule à neige, accessible via le Maître sonneur. Peu importe que vous n’ayez pas le sens du rythme… L’harmonie est ce qui compte le plus pendant Hivernel !



*Nouveaux objets d’Hivernel dans la Boutique aux gemmes*

Evidemment pour les canards wall-streetiens, n'oubliez pas d'acheter vos gemmes dès maintenant, car le comptoir du Lion Noir reçoit pleins de nouveaux objets que les gens vont s'arracher (ou pour les pequenots comme moi qui achète les gemmes pour acheter ces objets seulement avec leur maigre fortune en gold ingame personnelle qui ferait mieux de lacher 10 euros).




> La Compagnie commerciale du Lion noir a tout ce qu’il vous faut pour célébrer Hivernel, depuis les habits de ville festifs jusqu’aux apparences d’armes spécifiques, en passant par des coffres pleins de surprises ! Alors, découvrez les nouveaux objets de la Boutique aux gemmes dès aujourd’hui !


*Les activités après le 14 décembre*

Après on aura une nouvelle activité par jour pendant 5 jours, le gros navion de l'event se déplaçant dans une nouvelle capitale chaque jour. Puis le 20 décembre les 5 activités plus une nouvelle (à priori une sorte de tower defence) seront accessible jusqu'à la fin jusqu'au 3 janvier depuis l'arche du lion. Mais je mettrais le détail plus tard, quand j'aurai pas la flemme.

*Source :* https://www.guildwars2.com/fr/the-ga...december-2012/

----------


## ivanoff

A voir le screen du puzzle jump je pense qui va avoir pas mal de ragequit et de TP mesmers dans l'air  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le puzzle jump en lui-même n'a pas l'air si difficile. Long, mais pas difficile.
J'imagine que pour le clocher se sera une instance particulière, sans compétence et j'espère, sans timer !
En tout cas, ça a l'air tout génial !

----------


## Maximelene

> Le puzzle jump en lui-même n'a pas l'air si difficile. Long, mais pas difficile.


En même temps, si tu regardes cette image, ça a l'air facile aussi :



Maintenant, imagine qu'ils ajoutent des plate formes qui bougent, des bonhommes de neige qui te lancent des boules de neige qui bumpent, des blizzards qui ralentissent, un timer sous la forme d'une tempête de glace, le tout avec 50 joueurs en même temps.

Honnêtement, je m'attends pas à un truc super facile non plus  ::P: 

(et j'espère bien que ce sera dur ! Même si vu les réactions des joueurs pour Halloween, je pense que ce sera déjà plus facile que le clocher  ::(:  )

----------


## Arkane Derian

> A voir le screen du puzzle jump je pense qui va avoir pas mal de ragequit et de TP mesmers dans l'air


Je ne l'ai pas mis dans le topic du Dev Tracker parce que je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la citation originale, mais le game designer qui a conçu les deux JP *aurait* dit que celui de noël serait moins difficile mais qu'il travaillait sur un autre JP qui lui serait au moins aussi dur, si ce n'est plus.

----------


## Maximelene

Je veux un JP infernal qui demande des heures d'entraînement et que seul 1% des gens réussissent !

Bon, seul soucis, je risquerai grandement de ne pas faire partie de ces gens. Mais j'm'en fout, je veux !!!

----------


## Tigermilk

Celui du clocher, je l'ai réussi au bout de ouatmille essais, après je le faisais à presque tout les coups...

Le skill, chers canards, le skill !

<part en courant>

----------


## Guitou

Une sorte d'ultimate PJ qui reprendrai tous les trucs bien chiant/compliqué des autres PJs ?

Le pire à Halloween c'était le monde. :/ Ca déconcentrait trop, impossible pour moi d'y arriver et avec le poison qui montait tu pouvais même pas laisser passer. A voir ce qu'ils nous réservent mais j'ai confiance pour qu'ils améliorent le concept d'halloween (qui avait pas l'air mal).

----------


## olih

> Je veux un JP infernal qui demande des heures d'entraînement et que seul 1% des gens réussissent !
> 
> Bon,s eul soucis, je risquerai grandement de ne pas faire partie de ces gens. Mais j'm'en fout, je veux !!!


 Je veux bien d'un JP infernal MAIS, dans ce cas, il ne faut pas qu'il ait une durée de vie de 15j mais qu'il soit permanent.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je veux bien d'un JP infernal MAIS, dans ce cas, il ne faut pas qu'il ait une durée de vie de 15j mais qu'il soit permanent.


This!

----------


## Ananas

Oh punaise, comme je sens venir les vieux pieges a vent a frequence quasi aleatoire dans le jump puzzle...

J'ai hate de pouvoir ragequitter !

----------


## ivanoff

avant de faire le JP il faudra BAN les charrs et les norns, JE LES HAIS !!!  ::(:  avec le sourire bien sur  ::):

----------


## Evene

Faudrait une barre comme à l'entrée des parkings de supermarchés

----------


## Vaaahn

Quel racisme, c'est une honte  ::cry::

----------


## Maximelene

Ou séparer les joueurs par race. En collant tous les Asuras ensemble, et les Charrs ailleurs, y'aura pas de soucis.

----------


## Evene

> Ou séparer les joueurs par race. En collant tous les Asuras ensemble, et les Charrs ailleurs, y'aura pas de soucis.


Où comment atteindre le point Godwin tout en subtilité  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

On devrait plutôt faire comme dans les parc d'attractions : en file indienne, les uns après les autres ... et on interdit l'entrée à ceux qui font moins de 1m30  ::trollface::

----------


## Anita Spade

Et plus d'1m90 de haut et 1m de large.

----------


## Vaaahn

Moi ça me va, perso je passe  :Cigare:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Bon, c'était bien une erreur de leur part concernant les horaires de l'event en France :




> Ceci est une erreur de la page française et nous avons demandé à notre équipe Web de corriger ceci au plus vite. Merci pour nous avoir signalé ceci et désolé pour cette erreur.
> 
> *Pour clarifier : l’événement commence effectivement à 19h, heure de Paris.*


Source

----------


## Maximelene

19h théorique, donc soit 22h30, soit 14h jeudi si ça buggue et qu'ils ouvrent en avance  ::trollface::

----------


## dragou

Nice un nouveau JP, j'espère qu'il sera du même genre que celui Halloween, ça me faisais bien trippé (ca changeait des autres JP qui se ressemblent souvent).
Concernant les races, c'est idiot, imagines un norn maxi avec des norns mini, ça n'ira pas nonplus.

Et on vous emmerde, vous n'y voyiez peut-être rien, mais nous on devait faire gaffe ou on marchait pour pas chuter car on avait écrasé un nain....
(sans rigoler, il y avait des tracés plus rapide qui faisait qu'on gagnait vite 2-3mètres d'avances pour dire d'être tranquille).

J'espère qu'on aura à nouveau un exotique à la fin, ça me permets de stuffer mes rerolls gratos mdr.

----------


## Arkane Derian

MMORPG.com a fait une preview de l'event, on en sait donc un peu plus sur ce qui nous attend (je mets la balise spoiler pour ceux qui préfèrent tout découvrir par eux-même, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de spoiler à proprement parler, juste une description des différentes activités).



Spoiler Alert! 



* *3 nouvelles activités* :
- Le jumping puzzle qui sera, comme prévu, moins dur que la tour d'Halloween mais qui devrait tout de même avoir quelques passages coton (3 zones de départ, de la glace au sol)

- Un bataille de boule de neige avec une classe à choisir parmi trois avec des builds fixes, hormis une compétence qui dépendra de la profession de votre personnage (ils donnent l'exemple du guerrier qui a un dash)

- Une sorte de rock band simplifié où trois joueurs devront jouer chacun une partie d'une harmonie de chansons de noël. On pourra apparemment créer ses propres chansons.


* *Les events dans les capitales* : on accèdera au vaisseau de Tixx qui aura un décor différent suivant la ville où il se trouve. Chaque instance permettra de dropper des recettes et des ingrédients pour crafter des jouets spécifiques à chaque ville. La dernière instance (celle de l'Arche) sera une sorte de Tower Defense où il faudra arrêter des hordes incessantes de jouets.


* *les autres activités* :

- Il y aura en tout 275 nouvelles recettes de craft (toutes ne sont pas forcément liées à Hivernel)

- Il y aura une version Hivernel des citrouilles à graver sous la forme de bonhommes de neige à construire

- Des cadeaux tomberont littéralement du ciel sur à peu près toutes les maps (sauf du côté d'Orr)

- En 3W, il y aura des armes de siège d'Hivernel (genre une baliste qui tire des cannes en sucre)

- En PvP, il y aura plein de finishers d'Hivernel

- L'objet final de l'event (dispo en allant simplement voir Tixx à l'Arche après le 20 décembre) ne pourra plus être obtenu après la fin de cet Hivernel

----------


## dragou

Du bon en perspective, ça nous rappellera gw1 ^^

La seule chose que je déplore, c'est le truc genre citrouille, je trouve ça d'un barbant -_-

----------


## Madval

Encore un event sympa  ::):  J'espère qu'il va pas falloir chercher des trucs sur dez zones que j'ai pas encore exploré, je viens juste d'arriver level 55 enfin  ::): 
J'ai exploré juste 14% du monde je crois.

----------


## Metalink

Des activités, ça veut dire des titres  :Bave: 
Et un jumping puzzle pour les pros  :B):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Les citrouilles ne comptaient pas pour le succès. Les activités se trouveront à partir des capitales et de l'Arche du Lion.
Mais de quoi vous vous plaignez !!!!  ::o:

----------


## dragou

> Les citrouilles ne comptaient pas pour le succès. Les activités se trouveront à partir des capitales et de l'Arche du Lion.
> Mais de quoi vous vous plaignez !!!!


Fallait citrouiller 125 ou 175 citrouilles dans le succes, tu rigoles?

----------


## Korbeil

> Fallait citrouiller 125 ou 175 citrouilles dans le succes, tu rigoles?


Je pense qu'elle veut parler du titre global  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Exact. On s'en foutait du succès ! Ya que la frime et les titres qui comptent !  ::o:

----------


## dragou

> Exact. On s'en foutait du succès ! Ya que la frime et les titres qui comptent !


Moi je vois une barre à remplir, bein je la remplis (ne pas sortir du contexte, merci)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Les bars, c'est fait pour être vidés  ::ninja::

----------


## trex

Alors ça donne quoi hivernel au bosquet ??

----------


## Arkane Derian

C'est à partir de 19H pour le Bosquet.

Je viens juste de tester la bataille de boule de neige, c'est vraiment sympa. Les décos de l'Arche sont magnifiques (comme d'hab). Bon, j'y retourne, j'ai encore des tonnes de trucs à voir !

----------


## purEcontact

Le baby quaggan tire la tronche !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Quelques tips pour l'Orchestre des Sonneurs parce que c'est pas très intuitif au début :

- Quand vous arrivez, parlez au bonhomme de neige pour choisir une des quatre zones de jeu (elles sont toutes pareilles, prenez celle que vous voulez, ça n'a pas d'importance)

- Au bout de quelques secondes, reparlez au bonhomme de neige pour choisir votre place dans la zone de jeu. Cela déterminera quelle partie de la chanson vous allez jouer.

- Une fois sur place, ne jouez surtout pas dans le vide ! Chaque note jouée dans le vide vous fait perdre des points de vie.

- Quand ça commence, attendez bien que la bille de couleur ait franchi la bande blanche devant vous et qu'elle soit bien dans la zone bleue à vos pieds. Elle y reste pendant une demi seconde, c'est à ce moment qu'il faut appuyer sur la bonne touche.

- Ne paniquez pas si vous ratez une note, en réussir une vous soigne.

Voilà, avec ça vous devriez vous en sortir. Enjoy !


Sinon, j'ai pu tester le Jumping Puzzle, on voit qu'ils ont tenu compte des remarques concernant celui d'Halloween. Le décor est très dégagé et pas du tout oppressant. Combiné au fait que les joueurs sont répartis sur trois zones de départ différentes, on est quasiment plus gêné par les autres joueurs, c'est très appréciable. 

Comme prévu, la difficulté est bien moindre, du coup c'est beaucoup moins frustrant et on progresse quasiment à chaque try. Ca encourage à continuer là où celui d'Halloween décourageait même les plus motivés. Là encore, well done Anet.

Mais le truc génial et tout con, c'est les boules de neiges dans la zone d'attente. Perso je m'amuse presque plus en attendant le JP avec les autres mauvais comme moi, que durant le JP lui-même. Super bonne idée !

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour l'orchestre, il y a une récompense, ou c'est juste pour le fun ? :x

----------


## purEcontact

y'a un succès pour le titre

----------


## Arkane Derian

> y'a un succès pour le titre


Et si tu réussi les 4 morceaux d'affilés, tu obtiens 4 paquets cadeaux personnalisés

----------


## Anita Spade

On peut brancher une manette de guitar hero?

----------


## Maximelene

J'ai réussi le Puzzle Jump au premier essai. Je suis déception.  ::'(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis déception que vous n'ayez pas attendu même un peu sniff ...

----------


## Arkane Derian

Loose interstellaire du jour : je vais faire le jumping puzzle avec un de mes reroll et je tombe à zero point de vie en faisant le dernier saut dans le paquet cadeau ouvert.  ::|: 

EDIT : Pour ceux qui se poseraient la question, refaire le puzzle jump avec un reroll ne rapporte que des cadeaux

----------


## Mordenkainen

Protip pour obtenir rapidement 5/5 "gift stopper": il faut prendre la classe qui combat au lance-pierre. Allez vous planquer dans le camp ennemi, idéalement entre les deux camps pour avoir de quoi vous cacher. Lorsque l'ennemi prend le cadeau, attendez qu'il approche, passez en furtif et commencez à charger le "4". Si vous avez bien calculé le 4 partira lorsque l'ennemi sera à portée. Suffit ensuite de le finir. Profit.

----------


## dragou

Astuce pour les bonhommes de neige, allez à l'arche, vous trouverez facilement 3 neiges magiques, il suffit de les faire et de se déco/reco en étant sur un autre débordement

----------


## Guitou

> Quelques tips pour l'Orchestre des Sonneurs parce que c'est pas très intuitif au début :
> 
> - Quand vous arrivez, parlez au bonhomme de neige pour choisir une des quatre zones de jeu (elles sont toutes pareilles, prenez celle que vous voulez, ça n'a pas d'importance)
> 
> - Au bout de quelques secondes, reparlez au bonhomme de neige pour choisir votre place dans la zone de jeu. Cela déterminera quelle partie de la chanson vous allez jouer.
> 
> - Une fois sur place, ne jouez surtout pas dans le vide ! Chaque note jouée dans le vide vous fait perdre des points de vie.
> 
> - Quand ça commence, attendez bien que la bille de couleur ait franchi la bande blanche devant vous et qu'elle soit bien dans la zone bleue à vos pieds. Elle y reste pendant une demi seconde, c'est à ce moment qu'il faut appuyer sur la bonne touche.
> ...


J'ajouterais que jouer des notes pendant qu'une barre d'attente de jouers est apparut cela vous soigne entre 2 morceaux, dés qu'elle disparaît on perd des PVs en jouant n'importe quoi.

Sinon c'est assez facile comme jeu, pourtant à guitar hero je suis une quiche.

----------


## Mordenkainen

Les positions des bonhommes de neige: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Magic_Snow

----------


## purEcontact

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, les armes de l'event (via gemmes) ont une aura blanche :

----------


## Metalink

Ayé, j'ai fini tout ce qu'on pouvait faire pour le moment ! Et je dois dire que c'est bien sympa, même la ptite instance que j'ai trouvée très jolie  ::): 
J'espère juste que ça sera pas ça dans toutes les villes  ::P:

----------


## Arkane Derian

> J'espère juste que ça sera pas ça dans toutes les villes


Pour les events quotidien avec Tixx, si ce sera relativement la même chose. On fera des trucs dans son atelier à chaque fois.

----------


## Metalink

Effectivement, je viens de le faire, et j'ai constaté  ::P: 
Bon du coup le contexte est cool, mais j'ai préféré celle d'hier quand même !

Edit : par contre si quelqu'un aurait une liste de toutes les recettes de l'event, les flocons, les mini-pets, je suis preneur, je galère à trouver de l'info sur le net  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

http://dulfy.net/2012/12/15/gw2-wintersday-recipes/

----------


## Metalink

Je te remercie, je vais regarder tout ça  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

L'ambiance apportée par cet event est vraiment agréable, tout comme le lag et l'impossibilité pour moi de participer aux activités : 3 secondes de latence entre l'arrivée des notes et le coup de cloche, et renvoi a l'Arche dès que je touche la première plateforme du puzzle jump...

 :Emo: 

Par contre, question, que peut-on obtenir au bout de l'instance de Tixx, s'il vous plait ?

----------


## SteackHC

Des composants pour fabriquer des miniatures!

----------


## Madval

Faudrait peut être que je m'y mette pour tester, avant que ce soit finish, au lieu de play à Far Cry 3 toute la journée  ::):

----------


## Guitou

C'est sympa à faire. Mais globalement et après un week-end je trouve ça un peu vide, un peu creux.
Le puzzle jump est sympa mais c'est vrai qu'il est trop simple (je suis de ceux qui n'ont pas réussit celui d'halloween), le jeu de la musique est rigolo mais une fois que tu sais faire, il n'y a plus d'intérêt, l'instance PvP est sympa mais on ne peut pas y aller en groupe.
En fait le tout est sympa mais globalement inférieur à ce que proposait halloween. Tu le fais 2-3 fois, ptet un peu plus pour chopper un skin et tu reviens à gw2.

Après je parle de tout ça, mais il reste encore les animations de 3 capitales et de l'arche et pour la suite je ne sais plus ce qu'ils ont prévu.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> En fait le tout est sympa mais globalement inférieur à ce que proposait halloween.


Vous voulez qu'on ressorte les commentaires sur Halloween après 3 jours d'event pour rigoler ? 

Attendez la fin pour comparer les deux. N'oubliez pas qu'à Halloween, pendant la première phase (la plus longue), y avait beaucoup, beaucoup moins de choses à faire.

----------


## Guitou

Oui c'est bien ce que je dis dans ma dernière phrase.

Mais en comparant le comparable (le PJ, l'instance PvP, les pop de mobs sur les maps, etc) je me dis qu'Halloween était un poil au dessus, malgré le sentiment de frustration que j'avais de ne pas avoir put faire l'event correctement (peu de temps de jeu).
Et puis à voir ce que sera l'instance de Tixx à la fin, mais pour l'instant sur l'architecture des instances, celle du roi maudit avait plus de classe.
Enfin tout ça est très subjectif j'en conviens.  :;): 

Ah et puis IRL-ment parlant j'aime pas noel.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Comment on peut préférer l'instance PvP d'Halloween (qui ne permettait pas non plus de rejoindre en groupe), qui n'était qu'un bordel sans nom, à ce mode de jeu qui est juste excellent ?

----------


## ivanoff

Je suis assez d'accord avec Guitou, 
Tu fait les activités jusqu'à avoir les succès ensuite tu retourne à tes occupations de tout les jours IG.
Par contre je trouve les décors que ce soit à l'arche, en PvP ou 3W sont magnifique et c'est d'ailleurs dommage qu'il ne l'ont pas fait dans toute les capitales.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suis assez d'accord avec Guitou, 
> Tu fait les activités jusqu'à avoir les succès ensuite tu retourne à tes occupations de tout les jours IG.


Oui okay, mais c'était pareil pour Halloween, du coup je ne comprend pas le fait que vous placiez Hivernel en dessous.

----------


## ivanoff

je ne met pas l'hivernel en dessous je trouve juste que Halloween te prenais plus de temps ne serait-ce que pour avoir les succès mais je trouve les décors mieux que ce d'halloween.
Les deux événements se valent après c'est selon les goûts et les couleurs de chacun.

----------


## Guitou

Oui je préférais (subjectivité) l'instance PvP d'halloween. C'était plus original dans le concept, malgré les classes.
Après niveau décor l'instance d'hivernelle est au dessus (et les décors de l'event en général également).

Y'a du bon et du moins bon des deux cotés, et si je dois les classer, halloween est au dessus.

----------


## olih

Il manque encore un event à hivernel.

----------


## Tildidoum

La cloche indestructible. Celle qui me permettra de prendre la tête à tous les mecs de ma guilde à chaque donjon. 
Je la veux... Je-la-veux-je-la-veux-je-la-veux.

Mais à part en l'achetant au lion noir (demande à 62po là, quand même), vous savez d'où qu'on peut l'avoir ?

----------


## Maderone

Les coffres d'hivernel.

----------


## Tildidoum

Les coffres, càd ceux qu'on ouvre à la fin de l'instance de Tixx et du puzzle jump ?

----------


## Guitou

C'est quoi ces coffres d'hivernel ?
Ceux du PJ, ceux à la fin de l'instance de Tixx ou quelque chose que j'ai loupé ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Page gemme, bande de noobs.
100 gemmes le coffre. 10 coffres pour 800 gemmes.

----------


## Guitou

Les noobs ils vont plus t'en filer des teintures non ID.

----------


## Maximelene

Pas grave, t'en aura 3 fois plus de la part des aigris qui t'accueillent dans leurs rangs  ::trollface::

----------


## fdraven

J'ai testé le nouveau contenu d'hivernel et je le trouve globalement inférieur à Halloween même s'il n'est pas fini.
Je n'ai pas réussi à finir le clocher alors que celui d'hivernel je l'ai fini en 4 essais.
Les 2 minis donjons de tixx sont sympas mais trop simples. Je m'attendais à une augmentation de la difficulté ou de la mise en scène sur le 2ème jour. On retrouve le même environnement et le même boss et ça m'a déçu. Même au niveau de la rejouabilité, je pouvais enchainer le roi dément plusieurs fois alors que l'atelier de tixx 2 ou 3 fois et je repasse à gw2.
Le mini jeu musical est une bonne trouvaille.

----------


## Tygra

Moi je préfère le jumping puzzle quand j'arrive à aller au bout  :;): 
Le jeu musical c'est très bien, les batailles de boule de neiges c'est drôle, la musique de Noël est superbe, LA est vraiment belle ... le fait que l'event passe par toutes les capitales c'est peut être un début pour la redynamisation de celles-ci. Et puis aucun évènement n'est faisable qu'à une date précise comme ce fut le cas avec les Karkas, j'ai pas eu la fête du lag non plus. Ca progresse dans la bonne direction dans l'ensemble, non ?

----------


## Maderone

> Pas grave, t'en aura 3 fois plus de la part des aigris qui t'accueillent dans leurs rangs


\o/

----------


## trex

GG le Jumping puzzle impossible a faire si ta pas un PC qui tiens la route. Le temps que je charge la map la plateforme commence a disparaitre.
C'était pas possible d'attendre que tout le monde ait chargé la map avant de lancer le Jumping Puzzle ?
Sur celui d'halloween y avait pas de problème pourtant.

----------


## Bartinoob

Bizarre, mon PC rame à mort mais j'ai aucun mal à commencer le puzzle jump avant que les plateformes disparaissent. Bon, pour le finir, c'est un peu différent quand le PC fige une fois sur deux en plein saut, mais ça c'est un autre sujet  ::P:

----------


## Metalink

Bon moyen moyen l'instance d'aujourd'hui, un gros CC/mix des 2 précédents ... Et pas mal bugé en plus, avec l'affichage du boss en triple toute la durée de l'instance :D

----------


## Deusmars

Idem pour le bug d'affichage sur le boss.  ::P: 

A mes yeux l'instance est le seul petit point noir (pour l'instant, ça peut toujours s'améliorer d'ici la fin de l'event), j'aime bien quand y' a un minimum de background installé comme sur l'event d'Halloween où il fallait reconstituer l'histoire du Roi Dément. Là c'est juste va buter ci, va buter ça, ah tiens les poupées sont passées à la javelle depuis hier va donc les re-peinturlurer, et ça s'enchaîne sans trop de cohérences. A moins que j'ai loupé quelque chose ?  ::o: 

Le seul petit espoir qu'une histoire se développe est sous-entendu par un golem qui fait une sorte de lapsus... Mais bon je me fais sûrement des films.  ::sad::

----------


## Ardibol

> Bon moyen moyen l'instance d'aujourd'hui, un gros CC/mix des 2 précédents ... Et pas mal bugé en plus, avec l'affichage du boss en triple toute la durée de l'instance :D


Heureusement, ce n'était que le message qui s'affichait de trop, et pas les différentes phases en elles-mêmes!

----------


## Maximelene

> A mes yeux l'instance est le seul petit point noir (pour l'instant, ça peut toujours s'améliorer d'ici la fin de l'event), j'aime bien quand y' a un minimum de background installé comme sur l'event d'Halloween où il fallait reconstituer l'histoire du Roi Dément. Là c'est juste va buter ci, va buter ça, ah tiens les poupées sont passées à la javelle depuis hier va donc les re-peinturlurer, et ça s'enchaîne sans trop de cohérences. A moins que j'ai loupé quelque chose ?


C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas grand Background a cet event. En même temps, contrairement à Halloween, pour lequel on a un personnage notable dont on peut reconstituer l'histoire, pour Hivernel il n'y a que dalle, juste un Asura constructeur de jouets un peu incompétent sur les bords.

----------


## Maderone

Bah faut parler aux pnj ! Ils racontent des choses sur Tixx et tout ça.

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais mais contrairement au Roi Dément, Tixx on s'en contrefout.

----------


## Metalink

Bon bah idem que les jours précédents pour le donjon, un ptit CC aléatoire des events et feu :D
Par contre, on gagne le gryphon en peluche comme mini-pet, et CA, c'est classe !  :B): 

Edit : oh, et en plus ya déjà moyen d'avoir le titre, vu qu'on arrive à 12 succès sur 12  :;):

----------


## Yeuss

Les vrais possèdent le titre depuis hier  :Cigare:

----------


## Metalink

Hier ? Comment se fait-ce ? Il me semble avoir fait tout ce qui est possible  :tired:

----------


## Yeuss

Les succès de la bataille de boule de neige comptent !

----------


## Metalink

Ouais, je les ais fait les 2, dès le premier jour :-°
C'est pour ça que je comprends pas, il me manque que celui des Asura (demain donc), et les 2 trucs qui vont se débloquer après je sais plus quelle date (le 20 je crois) ! A moins qu'il y ait des succès cachés maintenant ?  ::P:

----------


## olih

> Ouais, je les ais fait les 2, dès le premier jour :-°
> C'est pour ça que je comprends pas, il me manque que celui des Asura (demain donc), et les 2 trucs qui vont se débloquer après je sais plus quelle date (le 20 je crois) ! A moins qu'il y ait des succès cachés maintenant ?


 Les cloches ?

----------


## Metalink

Fait aussi  ::): 
Du coup je me suis connecté pour voir, je compte que 11 succès réussis, ya un truc que je comprends pas  ::siffle:: 
Ptet les 2 lignes du succès mensuel qui comptent dedans ? Au quel cas tout s'explique !

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Ptet les 2 lignes du succès mensuel qui comptent dedans ? Au quel cas tout s'explique !


C'est effectivement le cas. Ils ont fait ça pour que les gens qui n'aiment pas un ou deux succès particulier soient pas obligé de se les farcir

----------


## Metalink

Dans ce cas là c'est plus clair  :;): 
J'avoue qu'il y a quelques jours ça m'intriguait ces lignes "vides" dans le succès mensuel, mais je viens de les finir en même temps que l'event  ::P:

----------


## trex

Ayé enfin reussi ce junmping puzzle. Pro tip pour les petite config comme moi, passer en mode fenêtré, tout au minimum et désactivé.

----------


## Aubépine

Peluches griffons  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   :Emo:

----------


## Hem

C'est a cause de l'event que y'a des maj tout les jours?

C'est bien relou avec mes 100ko/s  ::(:

----------


## Diwydiant

Question, mes amish...

Y-a-t'il des miniatures *volantes* liées à cet event ? Si oui, sont-elles liées au compte / à l'âme ? Si non, coutent-elles chères ? Si non, une âme charitable aurait-elle pitié d'un pauvre joueur ayant peu de temps à consacrer à cet event ? Si oui, merci beaucoup...

 ::): 


Edit : question subsidiaire : les miniatures suivent-elles correctement le joueur ?

----------


## Guitou

Les miniatures sont liés au compte.
Les golems d'aujourd'hui planent et le gryphon d'hier ne vole pas.

Et non je trouve pas qu'elles suivent bien le joueur. :/
C'est plutôt pour faire le beau en afk.

----------


## Snydlock

> Peluches griffons


Soldats Charrs. Pop, pop, pop, pop.  :^_^:

----------


## Skiant

Super déçu de la gueule du golem, d'ailleurs.  :Emo: 
Je pensais qu'on aurait un truc qui ressemblerait un tant soit peu aux golems qu'on trouve partout ailleurs, et nan, on a juste un cube qui flotte.

----------


## Guitou

Oui pareil, je pensais déjà avoir un transformer en pet.

Mais que dalle !

----------


## Aubépine

> Soldats Charrs. Pop, pop, pop, pop.


Ouais ce sera probablement mon deuxième pet, ils sont choupis aussi  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ne transformez rien en pet !  ::o: 
Hier nous avons découvert que les skins servaient à crafter des tonics de transformations illimités des mêmes pets.
Et les pets peuvent se récupérer en gemmes.
Et on aura peut-être d'autres surprises d'ici la fin de l'event.

----------


## Guitou

Trop tard j'ai mon griffon.  ::P: 

C'est quoi ces recettes ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Si je me souviens bien, en gros 50 colles, 50 rembourrages, 1 skin et un tas de poussière de base dans la forge ...
Et hop ça fait des choca... euh ... ça vous donne une chance de crafter le tonic inépuisable. Sinon, vous récupérer le skin dans un paquet et 3 potions en temps limité.

----------


## dragou

> Trop tard j'ai mon griffon. 
> 
> C'est quoi ces recettes ?


tu mets de la colle, du rembourage et de la poussière en plus du truc pour le pet et tu peux avoir des toniques eternels

trop tard pour le griffon également, mais je ferai le soldat!!

----------


## Guitou

Ca va encore faire des trucs à stocker tout ça. :/
J'hésite vraiment à sortir la CB (j'ai plus de gemmes) pour augmenter mon inventaire et ma banque.

----------


## trex

Ça vaut pas tellement le coup ça doit être X% de chance de choper le tonique éternel, X devant être assez petit.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ça vaut pas tellement le coup ça doit être X% de chance de choper le tonique éternel, X devant être assez petit.


A voir. Certains (Maderone  :tired: ) l'ont eu au premier essai, d'autres affirment avoir fait plus de 100 essais pour rien. Personnellement il m'a fallu 16 essais, ce qui m'est revenu environ à 7po (ça reste raisonnable).

----------


## Diwydiant

"7po..."


"Raisonnable..."

----------


## Maximelene

Vu les prix habituels des toniques infinis, oui, 7po c'est raisonnable  ::P:

----------


## Anita Spade

Sinon n'y aurait-il pas un moyen de crafter la *cloche indestructible*? ::wub:: 
J'ai looté 3 cloches vertes, j'ai essayé de les balancer dans la forge avec un tas de poussières scintillantes, un cure-dents et un opinel, ça n'a pas marché... alors depuis j'ouvre fébrilement tous les cadeaux que je peux en croisant très très fort les doigts tout en surveillant le prix de l'item à l'HV, je veux cette cloooooche!  ::cry:: 

EDIT: Bon, ça y est, n'y tenant plus, submergé par mes émotions j'ai vidé mon compte en banque et fait une offre à 40po50, mon arc semi-légendaire _Aether_  attendra, plus qu'à patienter voir si mon offre intéresse quelqu'un...

----------


## Guitou

C'est quoi cette cloche indestructible ?

----------


## Anita Spade

Tu vois la cloche verte que tu peux échanger contre des chaussettes/pulls/chapeaux moches chez le marchand d'hivernel?
C'est la même en version permanente... maintenant imagine toi répandre la joie et la bonne humeur autour de toi en faisant carillonner ton instrument partout où tu vas. (_J'ai déjà préparé mes partitions_)
Jouer le theme de Mario Bros pendant les puzzles jump, ou le tintement de Zelda à l'ouverture d'un coffre dans les donjons, ou le theme de Game of Thrones lors d'un assaut en 3W du haut des Remparts...
ET surtout être particulièrement pénible pour les autres joueurs  :Cigare: 

*EDIT: Je l'ai !!!*

----------


## Wizi

Les "stucture de figurine" (permettant de faire les mini-pet ou tonic éternel) ont été ajoutée au marchand de l'event pour 250 pièces de chaussette, pulls ou chapeaux, pratique pour ceux ayant déjà fabriquer quelques chose avec.

----------


## Metalink

Ok donc le TD est quasi impossible ... 4 vagues et demi en gérant super bien avec des mecs pas manchots >.<
Je suppose qu'il faut le finir pour avoir le succès :'D

Bon par contre le cadeau de Tixx est cool, même si j'ai eu que des skins qui m’intéressent pas :D

----------


## Maximelene

> Ok donc le TD est quasi impossible ... 4 vagues et demi en gérant super bien avec des mecs pas manchots >.<
> Je suppose qu'il faut le finir pour avoir le succès :'D


Faut juste finir 50 vagues, même pas forcément d'affilée, pour avoir le succès lié.

Par contre, pour l'autre succès, faut finir les 50 vagues d'affilée sans perdre un seul Dolyak. Et là, c'est tout de suite moins facile.

----------


## Metalink

Ah ouais, c'est ça que je voulais dire  :;):  Par contre sans perdre un Dolyak je savais pas ... Sachant qu'il me reste que demain pour le faire (les vacances après !), je sais pas si je vais m'acharner dessus  :tired:

----------


## Anita Spade

Pour ceux qui se poseraient des questions ou qui seraient intéressés par la
 *Cloche indestructible*

C'est un très rare drop d'hivernel, elle est vendue à l'HV pour 48po, soit une augmentation de 5po depuis 3 jours, mais il est possible de faire une demande à 40po, peut-être moins.

C'est le même item en durée illimitée que les *Cloches* échangeables contres des cadeaux pourris chez les marchands d'hivernel, donc si vous voulez tester pour moins cher...

Elle n'est pas liée, il est possible de la transférer ou la revendre.

Elle est stockée dans votre inventaire, il suffit de double-cliquer dessus pour remplacer sa barre de compétences par une barre de notes, de DO à DO, touches 1 à 8, soit une octave.

Il y a 3 octaves à disposition, touches 9 et 0 par défaut pour basculer entre plus grave ou plus aigu.

Au rayons points négatifs, il n'y a malheureusement pas de demi-tons, juste des notes "entières", donc ça limite un peu au niveau des morceaux accessibles.

Plus gênant, elle est inusable, oui, mais considérée comme pour la *Cloche* comme une transformation durant *1 minute*, en gros vous avez 60 secondes pour faire un morceau, et après il faut la réactiver dans l'inventaire pour pouvoir continuer.
Sur ce point, il y a quelques retours sur les forums, il est possible qu'une hypothétique future update modifie le fonctionnement.

En attendant voici le lien vers l'item dans gw2db : Unbreakable Choir Bell

Et un lien vers le reddit d'un passionné qui a regroupé des "partitions", il est aussi possible de trouver 2-3 videos sur youtube.

----------


## Wizi

Pour le second succès, ou faut finir le TD sans perdre un dolyak, cela va être changé en sorte pour qu'il suffise qu'un seul reste en vie à la fin, mais pas d'ETA annoncé dessus.

Source


Et vivement, je tombe que sur des team de bras cassé, j'ai épuisé mon quota de chance pour la journée avec mon Tonic éternel Peluche Gryphon au premier essai  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Plutôt que de changer la difficulté en ne demandant qu'un seul doly... il feraient mieux de faire en sorte qu'on puisse y aller en groupe.

----------


## Wizi

Malheureusement ça sera pas le cas, ils ont dit clairement que ça serait "trop long" à mettre en place car ça se base sur le code des activités et du coup c'est pas prévu pour les groupes (même si depuis la sortie, ça demande qu'on puisse faire les activités/pvp(non tournois) en groupe)

----------


## purEcontact

T'façon, si j'ai réussi à faire le succès, c'est que tout le monde peut le faire !

 ::trollface::

----------


## ivanoff

Maderone à enfin eu sa poupée :

----------


## Maderone

Ouais §§§

----------


## Maximelene

Le taux de réussite des toniques éternels a clairement été augmenté. Il m'a fallu hier 16 essais pour en avoir un seul, aujourd'hui avec 4 essais j'en ai eu 3.

Sinon, certaines parties de la communauté sont persuadées que les jouets de Tixx sont tous fabriqués à partir de Skritts, d'où leur tendance à se rebeller une fois en groupes, et que ce même Tixx a pour but de nous laver le cerveau à coup de tâches répétitives afin de nous transformer ensuite nous-même en jouets. D'ailleurs, il semblerait que notre taille réduise lorsqu'on rentre dans l'Infinitarium...

----------


## silence

> Et vivement, je tombe que sur des team de bras cassé, j'ai épuisé mon quota de chance pour la journée avec mon Tonic éternel Peluche Gryphon au premier essai.


Dutout, le succès était franchement pas difficile à réaliser et après l'avoir validé au deuxième essai - le premier s'est terminé rapidement dans la rage, je vous l'accorde - j'ai obtenu trois toniques en cinq essais. 
Autant je peux le comprendre pour ceux là, les prix étaient abusifs pour ceux qui faisaient moult tentatives mais réduire le succès à simplement réussir l'instance alors que ce c'était loin d'être insurmontable ...

----------


## Maderone

> I really, really want one of those Unbreakable Choir Bells. This morning I bought 1,250 Giant Wintersday Gifts (they just happened to be the cheapest at the time) and opened them all. I thought people might be interested in the results.
> 
> 1,093 Ugly Wool Sweaters
> 
> 198 Flawless Snowflakes
> 
> 50 Drops of Magic Glue
> 
> 15 Choir Bells
> ...




Banjo, Enfoiré !!

----------


## Madval

Va falloir que je test quand même.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yeuss

J'ai fait fort au réveil ce matin; je vais dans le puzzle jump histoire de chopper la récompense du jour. Premier saut, plouf, dans le vide.
Le fou rire direct  :^_^:

----------


## freuf

Pour le prix actuel de la cloche indestructible on peut se payer 10 000 cloches "temporaires". Suffit de se faire une mule à cloches et voilà on a du stock pour toute une vie :D

----------


## billybones

je droppe plus rien dans l'infinirarium de tixx, ni rembourrages, ni roues, ni colles, ni structures de jouet.

ça fout les boules -_-

je me retrouve avec 5 figurines inutiles, 500 roues mystiques inutiles, 250 colles magiques, et pas une thune pour acheter de quoi tenter la popo de pet permanent ou faire d'autres jouets

----------


## Kiyo

Une petite question au passage : la cloche indestructible peut se trouver où en fait s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Deusmars

Dans les cadeaux géants (apparemment il se trouverait aussi dans les autres tailles de cadeaux "source":redit), à l'HV et chez Maderone si tu sais t'y prendre.

----------


## Kiyo

Ah merci ! Je pensais qu'ils ne se trouvaient que dans les coffres de la boutique. Bon, c'est parti pour la course à la chaussette et aux coffres, je la veux *_*

----------


## Maderone

Regarde le post que j'ai écrit plus haut. Bonne chance.

----------


## Kiyo

En fait je l'avais vu, d'où mon espoir qu'il y ait d'autres moyens de la trouver, d'autant plus que je suis loin d'être une chanceuse pour ce type de choses... Mais bon c'est Noël on y croit  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

> je me retrouve avec 5 figurines inutiles, 500 roues mystiques inutiles, *250 colles magiques*


Donne-les moi, je saurai quoi en faire  ::trollface::

----------


## Kiyo

Bon, après d'innombrables tours de puzzle jump, après que ma touche espace fut atteinte d'arthrite précoce au vu de la surcharge de travail imposée, après que mon compagnon m'ait menacée d'internement forcé et après avoir développé une floconophobie aigüe, je n'ai......rien...... 

Enfin si, une quarantaine de cloches, plus de 250 flocons parfaits, deux recettes en plein d'exemplaires et divers skins mais pas de zoulie cloche éternelle. Bon comme on dit "c'est le jeu ma pov'lucette", vais quand même pouvoir me consoler avec mes cloches consommables  ::):

----------

